# Coffee



## Avp (Jun 13, 2006)

I starting checking this message board as a Spy on my son. You hear about all these crazy things that happen on the internet. After finding it's a great place and finding myself checking it out everyday..I think maybe I'm here to stay. 

This is my first time visiting a board..Can someone explain to me how this works?? Different coffee beans are bought and people are exchanging them. 

Thanks for any help..everyone here is so funny.. and helpful..


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome "Dad". I am not in the cigar/green bean pass personally but you will find alot trading/gifting going on. This is a very generous forum. A great place to learn about the finer things in life. I am sure one of the other BOTL's will chime in pretty soon. Very glad you are here. If ya get some extra time, jump into the chat, alot of fun and a great way to meet some of the fellers. Oce again welcome.

Zack


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Welcome "Dad". I am not in the cigar/green bean pass personally but you will find alot trading/gifting going on. This is a very generous forum. A great place to learn about the finer things in life. I am sure one of the other BOTL's will chime in pretty soon. Very glad you are here. If ya get some extra time, jump into the chat, alot of fun and a great way to meet some of the fellers. Oce again welcome.
> 
> Zack


I'm pretty sure it's "Mom"!!

Jump one forum up and you'll learn all you need to know about coffee!! We'll have you home roasting in no time.


----------

